# كيفية الاستفاده من اللاب توب



## نديم ع (15 يونيو 2010)

أرجو منكم أن ترشدونني حول كيفية الاستفاده من اللابتوب في الكشف عن أعطال السيارات وإصلاحها وتزويدي بالبرامج الكاملة لذلك مع شرح تفصيلي عنها موضح بالصور لطريقة الاستخدام مع الكابلات التي سأستخدمها خاصة أنني مهندس مبتدأ في هذا المجال وأريد أن أعمل بهذه المهنة شاكراً تعاونكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى
يوجد العديد من البرامج منها xcar-431 
يمكنك ان تجد البرنامج بالنت وتنزله ولكنك لن تستفيد منه مالم تشترى الكابلات
لذا انصحك بشرائه كاملا كما بالصورة اعلاه
وهذا موقع به الجهاز على الرابط ادناه

http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/products/4204355/XCAR-431_Scanner.html

http://www.diytrade.com/china/4/products/5266653/Sell_XCAR-431_Scanner_Diagnostic_Cables.html​


----------



## نديم ع (15 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه شكراً للإفاده ولكن كيف سأشتري هذه الكابلات وأدفع فلوس عليها ولا أعرف نهائياً أي شيء عن كيفية الاستخدام وآلية العمل بها عن طريق اللابتوب حصراً


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 يونيو 2010)

نديم ع قال:


> يعطيك العافيه شكراً للإفاده ولكن كيف سأشتري هذه الكابلات وأدفع فلوس عليها ولا أعرف نهائياً أي شيء عن كيفية الاستخدام وآلية العمل بها عن طريق اللابتوب حصراً



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الحقيقة يا اخى لم يسبق لى التعامل مع هذا البرنامج من قبل لكن لا اعتقد انه من الصعب التعامل مع البرنامج اذا كنت قد عملت على اى جهاز فحص اخر


----------



## Almobarak (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الاستفاده من اللابتوب كل ماعليك فهمه ان ليس كل شيئ هو الهارد او السوفتوير لكن يجب ان يكون المستخدم على درايه ومعرفه بما يفعل لأن اي اي خطآ وان كان بسيط من الممكن ان يكلفك اما تغير نسب الاحتراق وهذه الحاله تعود عليك بمحرك غير منتظم او يكلفك الذهاب الى الشركه لأعادت النضام الاصلي على العموم .....

الاستفاده
1 من الممكن تنصيب برنامج AUTO DATE وهذا البرنامج مثبت عليه النسب الاصليه لكل محرك ومن الممكن طباعة هذه النسب ومقارنتها مع النسب التي يعطيك اياها ECM من خلال جهاز الفحص Diagnosesysteme  
وبذالك تتمكن من اعداد المعايير الازمه للمحرك وكذالك مسح الاشارات التي تم خزنها في ECM مواخرا ومن الممكن ايضا استخدام الخرائط الكهربائيه ,وكذالك معرفة الCOD اي بمعنى رقم العطل والاحتمال الذي تسبب بهذا العطل وكذالك يمكنك معرفة كميات الزيوت والسوائل للمحرك والاجهزه الاخرا في المركبه وكذالك مقادير العزم والشد للمسامير وهناك امور كثيره في هذا البرنامج. 
2 من الممكن تنصيب برنامج Tachometer Recovery وهذا البرنامج يمكنك من خلاله ارجاع او تعديل العداد الخاص بالكيلومترات التي قطعتها المركبه وللاسف تم استغلال هذا البرنامج من قبل تجار السيارات لخداع الزبائن وايهامهم بان هذه المركبه او تلك هي جديده ولم يتم استعمالها لمسافات كبيره وللعلم بعد عام 2004 قامت شركات السيارات بتسجيل الكيلومترات المقطوعه من خلال عدادات مرتبطه مباشره بالECM ويالطبع لايمكن المستخدم العادي من معرفة العداد اذا كان قد ارجع او لا ولاكن الشركات تتمكن من معرفة ذالك وبسهوله.

هذا الشرح بخصوص اللابتوب

الان نآتي لأجهزة الفحص Diagnosesysteme 

هذه الاجهزه كثيره وهناك الكثير من الشركات المصنعه الامريكيه والاوربيه والاسيويه انا شخصيا امتلك احداها وهو امريكي . 
وهذه الاجهزه يتراوح اسعارها بين 1000 الى 5000 دولار مزوده بكارتات لكل انواع السيارات ان كانت سيارات اسيويه او اوربيه او امريكيه وليس اي كارت ممكن شرائه وهذه ملاحظه يجب الانتباه لها لان هذه الكارتات بعدت لغات وهي التي تحدد لغة الجهاز وللعلم سعر الكارت الواحد 300 دولار
وهنا نأتي لسوألك انه كيف تشتري كل هذه الكابلات والادبترات هذا صحيح فلوقت قريب والى الان هنالك اجهزه تحتوي على الكثير من الكابلات والكارتات ومفاتيح القرائه حيث ان الكابل الواحد يتراوح من 25 الى90 دولار واسعار المفاتيح الالكترونيه اسعارها من 30 الى 100 دولار .

ولكن الان تم صناعة اجهزه وهي الان في الاسواق تعمل بكارت واحد وكابل واحد ومفتاح واحد ومعها ايضا كابل لربط اللابتوب والطابعه واخر للشحن وانا قمت بالاتصال بالشركه المصنعه للجهاز الذي امتلكهواخبروني ان الجهاز الجديد سعره 2800 دولار وهو كامل ومزود بالكارت والمفتاح والكيبل والشاشه ملونه وقد تم الاتفاق معهم بان يعطوني الجهاز الجديد واعطيهم جهازي الذي عمره 9 سنوات وادفع فرق السعر وهو 1800 دولار.
وللعلم كل هذه الاجهزه يجب وفي كثير من الاحيان ان يكون بجوارها لابتوب. وشكرا واعتذر للاطاله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يونيو 2010)

اشكر لك تعقيبك القيم اخى
ولا تحرمنا من مداخلاتك


----------



## هاني وحيد (19 يونيو 2010)

1-اعتقد بداية يجب عليك تنصيب برنامج الاوتو داتا وهو برنامج فعال وعملي وتستطيع الرجوع اليه في كل التفاصيل يساعدك كثيرا في فهم وتحليل الاعطال الكترونية
2-يجب ان يكون لديكtesterساعة فحص بحيث تستطيع فحص توصيل الخطوط والتاكد منها وايضا قراءة مدخلات ومخرجات المجسات والتاكد من عملها
3-في الموديلات القديمة هناك الية للفحص الذاتي بدون جهازself diagonsticطبعا عليك الرجوع للبرامج مثل الاوتو داتا وغيره لترى اليه الفحص
4-في الموديلات الحديثة التي تجهز ببفيشة للفحص تحتاج شراء بعض البرامج مع وصلاتها او تستطيع شراء جهاز واحد عليه لديه برامج لتشخيص اغلب انواع السيارات مثل لانش او الاوتو بوس
واخيرا عليك التركيز على 1 &2


----------



## jornjf1302 (3 مارس 2012)

http://www.louisvuitton-chanel-handbag.com/louis-vuitton-nomade-leather-bag-c-350.html Louis Vuitton Nomade Leather Bag


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2012)

شكرآ للاخوان الذين ساهموا في توضيح السؤال


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور لكل من ساهم باضافه هذه المعلومات الجميله وننتظر المزيد للاستفاده


----------

